# agricola gladium in agra posuerint



## aviv chadash

Can someone check this for me?
agricola gladium in agra posuerint
The farmer will have placed the sword in the field.
Many thanks,
Aviv.


----------



## Agró

aviv chadash said:


> Can someone check this for me?
> agricola gladium in agra posuerint
> The farmer will have placed the sword in the field.
> Many thanks,
> Aviv.


There is not agreement between "agricola" and "posuerint":
It must be either
Agricol*ae* gladium in *agro/agris* posuer*int* (plural)
or
Agricol*a* gladium in *agro/agris* posuer*it *(singular)


----------



## aviv chadash

Damn!
Thanks agro. I do that alot with the third person for some reason...
I take it other than that it's okay.
Also, would it not always be just agro, as oppose to agris, if it's only one field the sword is being placed in?
Thanks again.


----------



## Agró

aviv chadash said:


> Damn!
> Thanks agro. I do that alot with the third person for some reason...
> I take it other than that it's okay.
> Also, would it not always be just agro, as oppose to agris, if it's only one field the sword is being placed in?
> Thanks again.


That's right. One field: agro; various fields: agris. But never "agra".


----------



## aviv chadash

Oops...
My bad. ager, agri = field.
Thanks agro! (Your name is very germane to the topic!)


----------



## Agró

aviv chadash said:


> Oops...
> My bad. ager, agri = field.
> Thanks agro! (Your name is very germane to the topic!)


Agr*ó*; Catalan for Heron (see avatar picture).


----------



## aviv chadash

Agró said:


> Agr*ó*; Catalan for Heron (see avatar picture).


 
as, os and ós: They're all very confusing! Sorry Agró. Thanks for the help.


----------



## bibax

And why futurum II?

Cum agricola gladium in agro posuerit, ... (something missing here)


----------

